# pipe or rolling papers for smoking mullein



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do you keep rolling papers or a pipe or both for smoking mullein and other medicinal herbs.

have you smoked mullein did it work as an expectorant for you.why by items like mucinex if this is free. i see i have several mullein coming up this year.


[YOUTUBE]RQuY0vmoibI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]95IHvmryosk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]E51Z1k7_bdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]OdTFneIphc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]QfYiof6q7io[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CVmVB9y82ME[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]e50O-rDo5RA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]ao7JTZ5mftI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Since I can't "see" your videos because of dialup, maybe a summary might help.
But, I have to say that I collected mullein a few years ago for a dried flower arrangement and ended up with hives and itching due to being allergic to it. Maybe people should try other methods (touching to the skin) before inhaling because an allergic reaction to the lungs could be life threatening.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well i dont know the exact science of it as i am just looking and learning and talking.like in my first post....mullein is smoked as an expectorant for congestion and asthma type stuff. and apparently as a mild tea.


as always we are all responsible for our own actions....especially here in this section.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have smoked it in a corn cob pipe (not actually made from a corn cob, just called that). It was a pretty harsh sour tasting smoke and I couldn't really tell if it worked as an expectorant. I got a bad headache each of the few times I tried it as a tea. I've only used the leaves, not flowers.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I think smoking anything is irritating to the throat and lungs. I let it grow on the property because the leaves and flowers are so pretty but I'd do a lot more research before I'd try smoking it. 

What really helps me is saline nasal wash 1 or 2 times a day. Cheap packets sold by Walgreens. Initially it cleans out and soothes the nasal area and then it help to prevent that irritating gunk from going down in your lungs to irritate down there. Good luck.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Just burn it in a bowl or something and inhale the smoke. It doesn't take a lot.
Maybe a one hitter if you need to be stingy.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

As someone with asthma - I have to wonder if the whole "inhaling smoke" is the best way to get it into your system. I don't smoke - well maybe juuuuuust a little when I was younger - and it was rare that I didn't need my rescue inhaler right after I inhaled! 

I grow mullien because of the asthma thing, but I've found that if I skip the simple carbs, limit sugar and eat raw dairy, I don't wheeze. It's a beautiful thing when I was once very worried about TEOTW and not being able to get Advair.  When I changed what I ate my asthma symptoms pretty much disappeared.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We use a pipe.
My dad, when he lived with us, had COPD and post-nasal drip.
That made for a lot of congestion.
Mullein helped tremendously!

The secret is to not have it bone dry to smoke it.
And tiny little hits.
If you suck that stuff down into your lungs full force..oooh boy.

The difference is amazing.
I tried it before I gave it to him and was impressed.
I think I increased my saturation rate by a good deal.
Got to be careful or you will get way too much oxygen way too quickly.

I mixed it with a wee bit of hyssop and some mint (I think) to sweeten the smoke.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i was hoping you would wade in on this chickenista...thanks alot.

in video on post #5 the guy lives here in our area he said he used it as a tea for his asthma.

my curiosity about this is when a person has congestion in top of lungs from an infection from a cold,sinus infection or whatever.

this is just me and my thoughts when your body is coughing and people take a cough suppressant in my simple mind thats stopping the body from doing what it needs to do as in cough and get the junk out of your lungs.this could be critical in a time you couldnt get medicines or even afford it.like in 1918ish when the flu killed of millions....it killed my great grandfather at age 34 but what got him was pneumonia and i wonder if mullein could have helped break up and expell some of the congestion or of he had started using it at the start of feeling the congestion....or was he even able to have started smoking it then.

ramble ramble ramble....lol


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

chickenista said:


> We use a pipe.
> My dad, when he lived with us, had COPD and post-nasal drip.
> That made for a lot of congestion.
> Mullein helped tremendously!
> ...


I was thinking also lung+smoke=bad. But if you say it worked for him. 

Question for ya do you have to roll it? Could you put some in a boiling water and breath the vapers? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I use a glass pipe to smoke my "other medicinal herbs"


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I used Mullien as a smoke, in teas (but brew it in a linen or paper bag, NOT a tea ball..it has irritating hairs that you don't want to drink) and as a supplement in capsule and pill form.

It took his emphysema from that to light COPD.
That is a huge difference!

Ok Elkhound. You are on the right track and thinking!
You don't want to suppress a cough (or break a fever..ever.. no ibuprophen to break a fever.. work with the fever. The fever is what helps the body kill the viruses)

Anyhoo..
There is a ton of important stuff about how to deal with congestion, coughs etc..
but this link has a fairly concise explanation.

http://www.methowvalleyherbs.com/2013/02/herbal-remedies-for-coughs-part-five.html

Now.. you don't have to use all of the herbs that are listed for each type of condition.
I use either what I have (mullien, plantain, hyssop, horehound etc..) or what I knows that works well with my body.
(though I haven't had anything that took any herbs like this in ages..oh look.. now I have done it.. I am going to catch something wretched and drop dead now that I have said that aloud)


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have no experience with smoking it, but I have a lot of success when the kids get chesty colds with tincture. With my last pregnancy I had trouble breathing, I just couldn't get enough in there kind of that end of pregnancy feeling but right from the beginning. The mullein tincture also helped a little with that. I keep wanting to try smoking it, but I don't get the coughs often enough.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I use the tea and a tincture in water. I have some to smoke but just haven't been brave enough to try, I don't do well with smoke. No one has ever given me instructions on 'little hits', might eventually try it. Would love to leave off the Advair if something else did the job.

I'm fortunate that it grows everywhere here, beautiful plant.

Thanks for posting this.

Jackie


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I have used it as a tea, never smoked it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My ex had asthma and would breath enough smoke to make her cough. Seemed to do the trick. I've never heard of smoking a pipe full of it or anything, just a good puff. 
I will sometimes get pharyngitis from allergies, and the infection will then morph into minor bronchitis. If I cough a lot it will then morph into a sinus infection, and then into serious bronchitis. If I suppress the initial cough it saves me a lot of sickness, as I'm only coughing because I have minor staff infection. More coughing leads to more irritation that leads to a more serious infection.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

I smoked it years ago. Had a bad respiratory infection hit while on a week long camp out. One of the girls I was with was into herbal medicines. She kept a bag of dried Mullein in her kit. First and only time I've smoked it. To be honest, I probably would have never thought of that time again if you hadn't written this post. So, I am glad you did. 

I smoked it both rolled & from a pipe. It was 13 years ago but I remember the pipe smoke being more cooling and soothing than the papers. I liked it. It really did help and honestly, was much more pleasant smoking than anything else herbal I was smoking back then.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

chickenista said:


> I used Mullien as a smoke, in teas (but brew it in a linen or paper bag, NOT a tea ball..it has irritating hairs that you don't want to drink) and as a supplement in capsule and pill form.
> 
> It took his emphysema from that to light COPD.
> That is a huge difference!
> ...



i agree with ya on the fever...i dont take meds to lower temps...ahhhh...i tell people its temperature that is used to kill off the virus ...lowering temps lets it flourish.but i do keep a close watch on my temps while running its course....but its the way our bodys were designed to work.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Jaclynne said:


> I use the tea and a tincture in water. I have some to smoke but just haven't been brave enough to try, I don't do well with smoke. No one has ever given me instructions on 'little hits', might eventually try it. Would love to leave off the Advair if something else did the job.
> 
> I'm fortunate that it grows everywhere here, beautiful plant.
> 
> ...



watch the essentials oils of bible thread/video i put up here he talked about a friend getting rid of inhaler and is using a drop of oil in cupped hands to inhale now.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I use a glass pipe to smoke my "other medicinal herbs"



we have a local glass blower making pipes....he makes one i seen for essential oils....it has a stirrer thingy in it....apparently some oils are smoked...i am sure this can be used for fun herbs too or whatever....but to be honest i dont know enough about such things to even know what it would be used for....lol....but i would smoke a hit of peppermint oil to open my lungs up if i needed it.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Mullien doesn't grow around here, so I checked the natural grocery store and all they carried were the capsules of Mullien leaf (looks like a brown powder).

In the above vid,,He smoked the flower. Do or can you also smoke the leaf?
I'm wondering about emptying the capsul into a pipe and giving it a try.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> I used Mullien as a smoke, in teas (but brew it in a linen or paper bag, NOT a tea ball..it has irritating hairs that you don't want to drink) and as a supplement in capsule and pill form.
> 
> It took his emphysema from that to light COPD.
> That is a huge difference!
> ...


Keep in mind though - Please don't let a fever get over 104 deg. F - lower that with ice or an ER visit. 

I have a friend who had 2 strokes due to a 105 fever!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

L.A. said:


> Mullien doesn't grow around here, so I checked the natural grocery store and all they carried were the capsules of Mullien leaf (looks like a brown powder).
> 
> In the above vid,,He smoked the flower. Do or can you also smoke the leaf?
> I'm wondering about emptying the capsul into a pipe and giving it a try.


MHO - do not do that as you can not see what went into the capsule.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And a water pipe could always be used as well, I would suppose.
But to insure a non-harsh smoke, mist the mullein lightly first.
You could mist it with anything.. mint tea, mullein tea, hyssop etc.. 
I made a mixture of lung herbs for smoking.

And for fevers, there are some great herbs that help move the fever from the inside to the skin so that the heat can dissipate etc..

Sadly.. when I have a fever (or anything else) I don't care for myself. I just curl up in bed until it is over.
I had a fever a few years ago, when the bad, bad flu was going around.
It lasted about 24 hours and that was the end. I burned out whatever it was.
BUT.... I didn't come out the other side quite the same.
I gave myself some brain damage.
I have a very, very hard time finding the words in my head sometimes.
It is horrible.
Where the word should be there is just a blank page.

Sigh.... totally my own bad on that one.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you seen the sage bundles used for smudging? I would think making a bundle like that and lighting it and waving it around in front of your face would be gentler on your lungs than trying to smoke it from a pipe.


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

Smoking Mullein is often mentioned for bronchitis and asthma, but the plant used in the old asthma cigarettes was actually coltsfoot. Coltsfoot was/is a very ancient choice of herb for smoking, although many sites seem to not recommend it anymore. 
I've heard of people smoking mugwort for relaxation but I don't know if that helps with chest complaints.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember the old asthma cigarettes..Mom tried them,I don't think they helped her.There hasn't been a day go by that I haven't had cigarette papers in the house since 1960. I still have some,tho I haven't smoked in 56 weeks.  ..if I live another hundred years I'll still have a book of papers.My daughter gave me a mullein plant recently,she was wondering about it for soothing lungs..


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

oth47 said:


> I remember the old asthma cigarettes..Mom tried them,I don't think they helped her.There hasn't been a day go by that I haven't had cigarette papers in the house since 1960. I still have some,tho I haven't smoked in 56 weeks.  ..if I live another hundred years I'll still have a book of papers.My daughter gave me a mullein plant recently,she was wondering about it for soothing lungs..


Asthma cigarettes? I've never heard of those.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Asthma cigarettes were made of herbs and had a very sticky filter on them..I'd like to find a pack or just the package,just to read the ingredients.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

My cousin smoked asthma cigarettes back in the 60's. They stunk so bad she had to smoke them outside. IIRC, they had sulfur in them. They were really fat cigarettes, much fatter than a normal cig.


----------



## Beggs n Achin' (Feb 26, 2021)

I tried it a few nights ago with a cherry wood pipe and elderberry stem, both aged. I remember reading somewhere, something about the sap in new elder branches processing into cyanide and can kill you? Seems like it would have to be quite a bit tho bc this seemed to be the traditional material for homemade wooden pipes, corncob pipes, and Native flutes. I also read that you wet it down with a few drops of water so it is nicer to your lungs. I get phlemmy after eating some dairy foods store bought, like tonight it was cream cheese in my baked potato. I do raw milk just fine. Seems to be clearing me up. Opened up my lungs a bit. But do it in moderation, like mentioned elsewhere, here. 

I'm trying to figure out. 1. How to keep it lit. It keeps going out. And 2. Can I set the pipe down on my wood stove or something w the remaining mullein in it and smoke the same little was a few times, or do I ha e to use new stuff every time? I don't see it smell any mold. Pic of my pipe I made. I haven't dropped dead yet in a few days. I don't smoke it all the time, just every few days or when I get phlemmy. I guess I haven't learned how to smoke a pipe. I was never a weed person, so.... When I was young I smoked Marlboro Light 100's, but I quit years ago.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@Beggs n Achin' I have heard of elderberry being used for tapping maple trees so it's probably safe - I know the berries contain cyanide so they should be cooked.... but birds seem to do just fine with raw

I've not smoked mullein but use a tincture for respiratory health


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A few years ago, I had a really terrible pneumonia. Doc was thinking maybe I had whooping cough, it was so bad. Took months and months to heal.

I had good results smoking mullein in a pipe. I also hung the top half of my torso over the side of the bed, face down, and coughed. A lot. That helped clear the lungs as well.

I hate the taste of licorice, but I also drank many cups of licorice tea.

Dang, I hate pneumonia.


----------

